# please help! rash, fleas, staff infection?



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you in advance, i am freaking out bad. I have searched the forums and have found some good info but i am not sure if drago has fleas, a rash (he did have skin rash when about 2 months old) or staff infection. I have read all of @ performaceknls advice, and do think they seem very educated and trust worthy and i do plan on taking my boy to vet asap but if can @ home treat tomorrow would be great. He has these red almost scabby sores on his belly up his chest etc, i noticed one about a week ago but it seemed to go away, all of a sudden BAM looks terrible. He does hang out with other dogs often, and roomate just moved in with his boston and other mutt. He is vaccinated etc, and i bath him often enough but not to often. I did the white paper looking for sandpaper thing but not sure, was mostly fur on paper. No human in house has bites (3 adults and 2 kids) but we have found little winged bugs but not sure if they are fleas, and with his short hair do not see anything as i brush him. He does not seem to be bothered at all, no itching, liking, biting. Please help, we are freaking out and all feel itchy now and every little bug is OMG is that a flea. He has been on a cheaper "mass produced" food last 5 months because of money issues and not being able to afford the all natrual organic food (cannidae i think its called) with no problem but has been sneaking new roomates dogs food. Sorry for long post, really need help and thought i would turn to best site about best dogs in world. Thank you, brad chapman and Drago.


----------



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

i will try to upload a picture from iphone, if cant get a clear one i will use my actual camera in morning, thanks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Have you followed any of the advice I have posted? That is where I would start in trying to figure out what is wrong. If you are looking for fleas many times you can see them crawling on the dogs, check all dogs in the house. If you look at the skin of the dog you will see little black specks on the skin, that is called flea dirt and is the flea poop. If the dog is clean of all that I would think of allergies and start treating for allergies. 
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/36474-tempests-allergy-diary.html

If it is fleas then you need to treat all the dogs for fleas. Use something like advantix for frontline. I like Bio spot, I use the spray and it works well and is pretty cheap. Do no use the cheapest stuff out there like adams, that stuff is nasty and I have seen a lot of bad reactions to it. Bio spot is great and I have never had issues with it but with any topical spay you can always get a reaction so watch for it.


----------



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks man, i will try your remedies or may just take him to vet anyway. Dont think it is fleas, he has really short hair and bathed him and check really close and other dogs dont seem to be bothered at all, i am noticing every little nat etc and feel like i have them on my skin but everyone around me says i am crazy and most times that is true. Thanks for help, i will keep this thread posted. bac


----------



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

i will try to get a good picture, does look like staff infection that you referred to and recommended the drug in the fish tank stuff, does that really work and how do they get the infection. thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bradsoulreal said:


> thanks man, i will try your remedies or may just take him to vet anyway.


If you are going to spend the money and not be happy with any answer then go to the vet. 



Bradsoulreal said:


> i will try to get a good picture, does look like staff infection that you referred to and recommended the drug in the fish tank stuff, does that really work and how do they get the infection. thanks


Staff happens when they get a cut or abrasion of the skin and the bacteria gets into the skin. Dogs get it all the time it is not a bid deal and you can put them on antibiotics and clear it up easily.

The fish tank stuff is more just a ploy and a way to sell it without a prescription. It is the exact same Cephalexin as you get from the vet, THE EXACT SAME THING. If it didn't work I would not have posted it. Many things you can get over the counter without a prescription you just have to know what to look for.

Again if you are going to ask the same questions but in different ways I can't help you. If you rather not follow advice from me or others then go to the vet. The nice thing about being on a forum like this is you have people who have been in the dogs for a long time and know how to take care of many things at home. I also was a vet tech for many years and where my advice and experience comes from.


----------



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

was not trying to offend you in anyway man, really do apperciate the advice and I am in the process of following your advice. Was just freaking out a bit and searching the net had me even more paranoid, i agree about the forum and really appreciate the help. Benadryl seems to helping, he has been a bit out of it but rash looks better tonight. Thanks for the help seriously. peace and thanks. one


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no not offended at all! just felt like a broken record


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Leo had something similar...we got him hypoallergenic shampoo and some hydrocortisone 10 which we rubbed on his tummy twice a day...after 3 days the rash was completely gone o_o it was amazing. Saved us a trip to the vet because it didn't come back.


----------



## Bradsoulreal (Nov 12, 2010)

thanks guys, ill try the shampoo also, u remember the brand?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I too use hydrocortisone 10 it works wonders


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

The shampoo brand is Good Buddy. I got it at Sprouts, not sure if they have that store in your area.


----------

